# The gold monster



## Owltech (May 2, 2018)

Gold showing its ugly face:
@ 9:28 in the video https://youtu.be/Sx-4ooJHv1Y


----------



## cuchugold (May 2, 2018)

I loved the 'flocculation' by boiling at the end. Really superb technique!. :G


----------



## Lou (May 2, 2018)

Ripening is best term  

Pedantics!


----------



## cuchugold (May 3, 2018)

Ripening it is. Thanks Lou!. :G


----------



## cuchugold (Jun 16, 2018)

Lou said:


> Ripening is best term
> 
> Pedantics!


 Hi Lou. My mind came up with this question (after watching Owltech's excellent videos for the Nth time): How much can the purity be enhanced by extended ripening?. Especially if, on purpose, the precipitation is kept incomplete at say 95% or 90% (by not adding enough oxalic acid, in this case), etc.


----------



## Lou (Jun 16, 2018)

I really don’t know. 

In general, incomplete Au precipitations yield finer purity gold.


----------



## anachronism (Jun 17, 2018)

Lou said:


> I really don’t know.
> 
> In general, incomplete Au precipitation’s yield finer purity gold.



If you mean the first part of the gold drop then yep I'm with you on that.


----------

